# Apache mit PHP Modul

## denic

Hi,

bin gerade dabei mein LAMP aufzubauen. 

Mein Apache und MySQL funktioniert auch schon wunderbar.

Allerdings kann ich mir keine PHP Seiten anzeigen lassen.

Beim Aufruf einer PHP Seite mit Apache lässt mein Browser

direkt ein Dialogfenster öffnen um die PHP Seite zu specihern.

Nehme an, dass ich unter /etc/apache/conf/apache.conf 

eine fehlenenden EIntrag für das PHP Modul habe. 

Brauche deshalb den genauen PHP Zusatz für meine apache.conf

Danke

----------

## hopfe

Hat das emerge von php ohne Fehler geklappt? Bei mir wurden die Einträge automatisch erstellt.  Was hast du php mässig alles mit emerge eingebunden ?

----------

## dertobi123

Hi!

Der Eintrag gehört in die /etc/conf.d/apache, ist dort auch schon vorhanden und muss nur auskommentiert werden.

Wenn der Apache auch dann noch keine .php parst, dann:

ebuild /var/db/pkg/dev-php/mod_php_4.2.3-r1/mod_php-4.2.3-r1.ebuild config

Spätestens dann sollte das funktionieren ...

Gruß Tobias

----------

## Marvin-X

 *denic wrote:*   

> Hi,
> 
> bin gerade dabei mein LAMP aufzubauen. 
> 
> Brauche deshalb den genauen PHP Zusatz für meine apache.conf

 

Geh mal auf die Anleitung. Hat bei mir sofort geklappt. http://www.linux-starter.net/index.php?content=gentoo_lamp

Marvin-X

----------

## denic

Danke. Die Antworten haben mir sehr weitergeholfen.

Endlich kann ich meine phpBB2 Session fortsetzen.

----------

